# Backbar/sidebar question



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Running a sidebar/backbar will definitely help you hold on target better. It takes some tweaking to find the right balance, but once there, you'll be impressed on how more steadier you can hold! Like yourself, I use a 10' Beestinger off the front and run an 8'' Stinger of the back/side. It sure helps with my 3D shooting! Many more guys are doing this for their hunting setup. Once you get used to it, it shouldn't feel that cumbersome while hunting. Just some extra weight. I take my quiver off while hunting in the stand also. Good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The side bar allows you to change the balance of the bow by moving the weight around. This can mean a bubble that centers itself without effort and/or a smaller float.

I prefer a low back bar since I like the bubble to level aggressively and my bows don't have a very low bushing position as some do. Having an adjustable back bar bracket and enough weights to get the stabilization you want is as important as the bars themselves.

Grant


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

smstewa said:


> I practice shooting indoors to improve my bow hunting skills. I want to start shooting indoor league now and maybe some 3D in the spring. I am wondering if a backbar/sidebar will help with holding on target. I will be using my hunting bow which is a Mathews htr and I'm running a 10in bee stinger off the front. I was going to run a 6in off the back but didn't know if that would only help if I had a quiver loaded with arrows attached to the bow. I don't shoot with a quiver attached so is it pointless for my setup? Thanks


Using a bowhunter set up (no quiver) I shot some of my best indoor and 3D scores using nothing more than a 8" front stabilizer. My last hunting bow, using a sight frame, did outstanding with the same old NAP Shock Blocker, scaring or killing the X ring from 40 yards. It proved bull's eye accurate out to 60 yards at the time. The bow hangs in the garage collecting dust.... 

With a 10" front with X amount of weight a back bar could improve hold using angularity of the bar and whatever weights.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes it helps. If extra weight is a concern, and it shouldn't be, then you can simply go with slightly longer stab and sidebar...
As a general rule, the shorter the bar, the more you need to add weight to achieve that perfect stabilization.


----------



## smstewa (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Ain't no way would I do this. Concrete being concrete and cams being soft aluminum.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

SonnyThomas said:


> Ain't no way would I do this. Concrete being concrete and cams being soft aluminum.


Believe me, I was real careful with my bow during this picture! I realize the concrete can damage the cams if I showed improper treatment while setting the bow down! Thanks for your observation!


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

I use a 10" front with qd. And an 8" back. Still bowhunter legal 3d .
I hunt the same way.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bownero said:


> Believe me, I was real careful with my bow during this picture! I realize the concrete can damage the cams if I showed improper treatment while setting the bow down! Thanks for your observation!


Observation, but having me remember. ? A year ago, more? introduced was some double stick type bow stand that attached the front stabilizer and the bottom cam on the ground. Claimed to be the "have to have" gear. I challenged it and it has now seemed to go away.
Wiser by accidents, I know it takes so little to ding a cam. Even careful them dang cams get tiny scrapes and dings.


----------

